

Get real Google glass in China now - Tomino
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.1.RcEWs4&id=19167515355&is_b=1&cat_id=50041299&q=google+glass&rn=e49f63027a5cc6dd7db15ace9dc6ef34

======
Tomino
So, just to sum it up. The page you open is a web store in china, known for
NOT selling fake things. Yesterday, Google glasses magically appeared on this
site. The charge 20 000 CNY (roughly $3200) . They claim that it is real
original from google and if you are not satisfied you can exchange them. They
supposed to have 10000 pcs available and shipping starts after 14th of
March...

